# Hi All!!



## jackiefc (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi All,

I joined back in Feb, and in that time i changed my mind about getting a TT, well i have now bought one  hes name is Aidon, hes loveeeeeely!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome nice colour only thing left to do join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Welcome Jackie, enjoy


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Darrenjp25 (Jun 23, 2009)

well hello jackie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

